# Survival Cave Food



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone try it? like it? Thoughts and feedback please... 


This space for rent.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Haven't tried it. Seems higher priced than other brands. Is it worth it? Just a note for those who might be interested. We had dinner with one of my wife's friends who preps and she made the meal from her stores. The meat was Keystone brand beef from a can. Low sodium, fully cooked. Just add water and heat. That tasted like the best roast you could buy. Tender, no fatty or grisly areas. I was impressed. We have found good canned chicken at Sam's club, but not much luck with beef until now. The DW and I will be ordering a couple of cases to put back. I believe it has a five year shelf life. I might be mistaken on that though. I do know it was tasty. In fact, the whole meal was very good.


----------



## Jimbo777 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Subject: Survival Cave Food*

They say their 28 oz. cans of cooked ground beef have a shelf life of 12 to 15 years. Cost is $15.00 a can. 

http://www.survivalcave.com/

I will stick with my fav... Mountain House Spaghetti :yummy:

The Saratoga Farms freeze dried Cinnamon Apple Slices are delicous also!

http://www.thereadystore.com/food-s...s/saratoga-farms-cinnamon-apple-slices-10-can


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw 25 yr life... Just beef and water, cooked in can... Yeah it's expensive, but if has no additives, preservatives, or tons of sodium, would be more healthier - IMO...

Looking for different foods for website - besides wise & Mountain House... And I like Mountain House 


This space for rent.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

it's entirely possible to make your own canned foods in tin cans, but the tin cans and lids and the machine that seals them is quite a bit of money. Using glass jars is way more affordable, but if you want tin cans, it is an option.

The lining inside the can is determined by what the contents will be. 

If you really want the tin cans, but also are sold on knowing exactly what went into them, buy your own non GMO beef, buy an AA canner, and the machine and cans for doing tin canning and you're all set!


----------

